# Mf 12 steering box help



## THEHARDWAREGUY (Jun 15, 2011)

Looking for the bearing cup that is suppose to be in the kit ordered the kit and no bearing cup. Any ideas


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Who'd you get it from. I'd contact them and make it known that you are missing this part, essential to your rebuild.


----------

